# Upgrade for front channel speakers!



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

Right now I've got a klipsch rc-52 center, sb-2 surrounds, sw-12 sub, and a pair of infinity reference 4 towers I got for cheap. All of this is driven by a yamaha Rx-a700. If you could pick any tower speakers, what would you get for under $1000 for the pair? I have no problem changing the center channel to match the towers either.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

afmdss306 said:


> Right now I've got a klipsch rc-52 center, sb-2 surrounds, sw-12 sub, and a pair of infinity reference 4 towers I got for cheap. All of this is driven by a yamaha Rx-a700. If you could pick any tower speakers, what would you get for under $1000 for the pair? I have no problem changing the center channel to match the towers either.


That's a pretty nice center channel you have there. Why not just keep it and match it up with Klipsch Reference towers? rf-62/82's would match nicely. That's what I would do.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree. There are benefits to having the same brand of speakers all around, and even the same product line within that brand if you can. That keeps the "voicing" of the speakers more uniform across all channels, which provides a smoother transition from channel to channel - like during a spaceship front to back flyby in a scifi movie. It really makes a difference having all speakers sound alike as much as you can.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd go Definitive Technology BP-8020 ST. I know...they're $599 each so that puts you $200 over-budget but what's $200 when we're talking sublime home theater sound right


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Klipsch RB-52 II would match your center perfectly.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'd go for a pair of RF-52 II.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

To be honest the rf-62 or the rb-81 would probably be your best match. The rf-82 would pair with the rc-62 better than the rc-52. You get the idea though in sticking with the same line.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed given you already have a great centre channel speaker I would match it with something from Klipsch as mentioned above


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Agreed, I meant to type 62 not 52.


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I will get the rf-62 towers. I kinda just wanted to make sure before I dropped so much money up front. I love the klipsch sound, but I recently listened to a pair of def tech towers. All I can say is WOW! They sounded Awesome! Just needed the little push to make sure it's the right choice. Anything will be better than these infinity towers.


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

you wont be disappointed with the RF62 or RF82 - depending on your room etc, - the RF62 would be excellent - i have the 82's and love them - but if i would have known before hand or tested the 62's and 82's - i might have taken the 62's just for the fact that it may have worked better for my room than the 82's - they give off alot of bottom end - its strong and deep - they really need room behind them to sound more balanced etc. - and i dont have that much room behind mines - reason for the 62's would have worked for me just as good if not better for the space i have - but dont get me wrong - no regrets with the 82's


----------

